# Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!



## duff (26. November 2008)

*Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*

Hallo.
auf der Suche nach einer Firewall habe ich mich für Zone Alarm entschieden.
Da das Programm aber Probleme mit "Call of Duty 5" macht (kann den Game Server nicht connecten) habe ich es über Systemsteuerung ->Software... deinastalliert.

wen es interessiert:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...firewall-vs-windows-fireall-2.html#post348218

Wenn ich jedoch die Windows firewall aktiviere steht in der Sprechblase neben der Uhr "Zone Alarm aktiviert"...

in der Registry ist ein Ordner "Zone Labs" vorhanden.

TUne up Utility brachte keine besserung!
danke


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2008)

*AW: 1. Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimal*

Mach folgendes: Geh in die Registry ueber Start/Ausfuehren.../regedit
Dann mach eine Kopie der Registry, in dem du links "Mein Computer" anwaehlst. Dann gehst du oben auf "Datei", und dann auf "Export". Speichere eine Kopie deiner Registry auf einem externen Medium, dann durchsuche die Registry nach allem mit "Check Point Software Technologies" und "Zone Alarm", und loesche die gefundenen Dateien. Dann durchsuche deinen PC nach allem mit "Zone Alarm" und "Check Point Software Technologies Ltd." und loesche wieder alles gefundene. Das sollte das Problem loesen.


----------



## DanielX (27. November 2008)

*AW: 1. Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimal*

Sorry, aber lass den Namen mal von nem Mod ändern weil "1. Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimal" kommt ein wenig seltsam.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Klutten (27. November 2008)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*

Dein Titel erscheint jetzt auch in der Übersicht korrekt.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (27. November 2008)

Hat es was gebracht die sachen von Zone labs aus der Registration zu löschen`?

Deinstallieren der Zone Labs-
Sicherheitssoftware
Falls Sie die Zone Labs-Sicherheitssoftware deinstallieren müssen, führen Sie das
Deinstallationsprogramm aus, das Sie bei der Installation erhalten haben, und
deinstallieren Sie das Programm nicht mit dem Windows-Dienstprogramm Software.
Dadurch wird sichergestellt, dass alle Spuren der Zone Labs-Sicherheitssoftware von
Ihrem Computer entfernt werden.
Sie müssen als Benutzer mit Administratorrechten angemeldet sein, um die Zone Labs-
Sicherheitssoftware deinstallieren zu können.
So deinstallieren Sie die Zone Labs-Sicherheitssoftware:
1. Wählen Sie Start|Programme aus.
2. Wählen Sie Zone Labs|Deinstallation aus.
Das Deinstallationsprogramm wird gestartet.

So macht man es richtig bzw. so sagen die Hersteller von Zone Alarm das mann die Firewall Deinstallieren muss um alles zu löschen.

2. Option:

Deinstallieren : laut ZA :

> Führen Sie bitte eine komplette manuelle Bereinigung aller 
> Programmdateien durch. Führen Sie im Anschluß den *Download* erneut 
> durch und speichern Sie die Installationsdatei diesmal NICHT unter 
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Username\ usw.
> 
> 1. Den PC im abgesicherten Modus neu starten. 
> (Drücken Sie dazu die Taste ?F8? während des Bootvorgangs und wählen 
> Sie *?Windows* im abgesicherten Modus starten?)
> 
> 2. Öffnen Sie den *Windows* Explorer und suchen Sie im *Verzeichnis* 
> C:\Programme\Zone Labs nach der Datei "zauninst.exe".
> Starten Sie die Deinstallation der *Software* via Doppelklick auf die Datei. 
> 
> 3. Klicken Sie im Windows-Explorer auf "Extras" -> "Ordneroptionen" -
>> "Ansicht" und aktivieren Sie "Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen".
> Deaktivieren Sie die Option "Geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden".
> 
> 4. Folgende Dateien, bzw. Ordner müssen nun aus dem Windows-Explorer 
> gelöscht werden:
> 
> ZoneLabs (C:\Programme\ZoneLabs)
> *Internet* Logs (C:\Windows\Internet Logs)
> ZoneLabs (C:\Windows\System32\Zone Labs)
> 
> 5. Danach suchen Sie bitte in dem *Verzeichnis* C:\Windows\System32 nach 
> den folgenden Dateien und löschen Sie diese:
> 
> - vsconfig.xml
> - vsxml.dll
> - vsregexp.dll
> - vsdata.dll
> - vsdata95.vxd
> - vsdatant.sys
> - vsmon.*
> - vsmonapi.dll
> - vsnetutils.dll
> - vspubapi.dll
> - vsinit.dll
> - vsutil.dll
> - zlcommdb.dll
> - zlcomm.dll
> - zllictbl.dat
> - zlparser.dll
> 
> 6. Bereinigen Sie die temporären Daten von Windows:
> 
> - Klicken Sie auf "Start" -> "Ausführen" 
> - Geben Sie "%temp%" als Befehl ein und drücken Sie "OK". 
> - Markieren Sie alle Dateien in dem anschließend erscheinenden Fenster 
> und löschen Sie sie.
> 
> 7. Bereinigen Sie den Prefetch-Ordner von Windows:
> 
> - Klicken Sie auf "Start" -> "Ausführen" 
> - Geben Sie "Prefetch" als Befehl ein und drücken Sie "OK".
> - Markieren Sie alle Dateien in dem anschließend erscheinenden Fenster 
> und löschen Sie sie.
> 
> 8. Öffnen Sie bitte die *Registry* von Windows:
> Dazu klicken Sie bitte auf "Windows-Start? -> ?Ausführen? und tragen 
> dort "regedit" als Befehl ein und drücken Sie "OK".
> Löschen Sie bitte jeweils in dem linken Fenster die folgenden Schlüssel : 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Zone Labs
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\vsmon
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\vsdatant
> 
> 9. Leeren Sie bitte die gelöschten Dateien aus dem Papierkorb und 
> starten Ihren Rechner neu.
> 
> 10. Nun können Sie das Programm neu installieren und es dürften keine 
> weiteren Schwierigkeiten auftreten.




Ich hoffe das kann dir weiter helfen.
MFG Justin


----------



## duff (27. November 2008)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*

Danke für die gute hilfe! 

die meißten daten/dateien waren nicht vorhanden. was noch übrig war, habe ich gelöscht. 
leider keine direkte besserung. 
in der windows sprechblase und unter msconfig-> systemstart ist noch ein eintrag "zlclient" vorhanden. 

das game geht scheinbar wieder 

soweit so gut... meint ihr man bekommt den rest auch noch weg? 
welche firewall sollte ich nutzen? 

1000 dank!


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (27. November 2008)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*

Mit der Anleitung die ich Gepostet hab, bestimmt und bezüglich einer Firewall würd ich die Windows eigene Firewall vorschlagen + ein Router wenn du kein hast, damit solltest du bestmöglich abgesichert sein. Inbezug auf Firewalls.

MFG Justin


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. November 2008)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*



duff schrieb:


> ...und unter msconfig-> systemstart ist noch ein eintrag "zlclient" vorhanden.


Steht daneben als Ort: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ?
Wenn ja, dann folge diesen Pfad in der Registry, lösche den betreffenden Eintrag und mach danach ein Neustart.


----------



## duff (27. November 2008)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*



JustinT schrieb:


> Mit der Anleitung die ich Gepostet hab, bestimmt
> 
> MFG Justin



dort habe ich alle schritte ausgeführt. wie gesagt,nicht alle dateien waren davon mehr vorhanden


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (27. November 2008)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*

Die die vorhanden waren, konntest du diese Löschen? Falls ja sollte dein System frei von Lone Alarm sein.

MFG Justin


----------



## duff (28. November 2008)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*



JustinT schrieb:


> Die die vorhanden waren, konntest du diese Löschen? Falls ja sollte dein System frei von Lone Alarm sein.
> 
> MFG Justin


 
ja diese konnte ich löschen. trotzdem scheint es noch vorhanden zu sein 
denke nicht, dass ich was übersehen habe....bin mir sicher...
________



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Steht daneben als Ort: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ?
> Wenn ja, dann folge diesen Pfad in der Registry, lösche den betreffenden Eintrag und mach danach ein Neustart.


 

in dem besagten Ordner Run ist die zone alarm datei nicht vorhanden. 
ich habe in meiner msconfig noch eine programm-datei (prog.: ClipInc) welche bereits deinstalliert ist, aber trotzeden dort auftaucht. auch hier ist der verweis auf den RUN ordner gelegt, aber dort nicht vorhanden.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (28. November 2008)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*

Und wieso glaubst du das noch etwas vorhanden ist ?
ClipInc hat nichts mit ZoneAlarm zu tun, wie hast du ClipInc gelöscht?
Bei ClipInc gibt es einmal den Player als Programm in MSconfig, die Server von ClipInc sind Extra, sie haben einen extra Prozess im System. Nach diesem Manuellen aufgeräume solltest du die Registrations Datenbank mit einem Tool mal aufräumen, dann wird das restlos entfernt.


----------



## duff (28. November 2008)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht deinstallieren - registy dateien - cod5 connect problem!*

wenn die windows firewall aktiviere, kommt in der sprechblase "Zone Alarm..." (siehe bild). 

clip inc habe ich auch durch die systemsteuerung->software deinstalliert. server denke ich auch...

lasse jetzt noch mal alles mit tune up 2009 reinigen...


----------

